# Is Speeding to Church a Sin?



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

This place has 10 times the nutcases as the Political Forum!
So let me ask;
IS IT A SIN TO BREAK THE SPEED LIMIT ON THE WAY TO CHURCH?

You know it's against the law. You know the law is there for a reason. And the Bible clearly says:
James 4:17
Therefore to him that knoweth to do good, and doeth it not, to him it is sin. 
Yall kick this one around​


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 5, 2010)

Only if you're drinking a beer while speeding to church.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

I dont speed goin anywhere.  and this is a better scripture for this case.

Romans 13:1-5 (Amplified Bible)

Romans 13
 1LET EVERY person be loyally subject to the governing (civil) authorities. For there is no authority except from God [by His permission, His sanction], and those that exist do so by God's appointment.(A)
    2Therefore he who resists and sets himself up against the authorities resists what God has appointed and arranged [in divine order]. And those who resist will bring down judgment upon themselves [receiving the penalty due them].

    3For civil authorities are not a terror to [people of] good conduct, but to [those of] bad behavior. Would you have no dread of him who is in authority? Then do what is right and you will receive his approval and commendation.

    4For he is God's servant for your good. But if you do wrong, [you should dread him and] be afraid, for he does not bear and wear the sword for nothing. He is God's servant to execute His wrath (punishment, vengeance) on the wrongdoer.

    5Therefore one must be subject, not only to avoid God's wrath and escape punishment, but also as a matter of principle and for the sake of conscience.


----------



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

*?????*



vanguard1 said:


> I dont speed goin anywhere.  and this is a better scripture for this case.



But if someone does, is it a sin?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2010)

packrat said:


> But if someone does, is it a sin?



I don't know if speeding is a sin, but I do know that it says in scripture that they "all came in one Accord"!


----------



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

*Hmmmm....*



RoosterTodd said:


> I don't know if speeding is a sin, but I do know that it says in scripture that they "all came in one Accord"!



I heard that David's Triumph was heard throughout the land.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2010)

packrat said:


> I heard that David's Triumph was heard throughout the land.



Yeah, and Joshua blew a "Ram's horn" and the walls fell! Oh man, where's the corn?


----------



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

*??*



RoosterTodd said:


> Yeah, and Joshua blew a "Ram's horn" and the walls fell! Oh man, where's the corn?



Old King Nebuchadnezzar was known for his road rage as he went after Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego in his Old Plymouth.

Daniel 3:13
Then Nebuchadnezzar in his rage and FURY commanded to bring Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego. Then they brought these men before the king.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 5, 2010)

Yes it is a sin it is the 33rd commandment thou shalt not run thy camel faster than allowed on the way to the temple.LOL


----------



## Nimrod71 (Nov 5, 2010)

Does speeding harm the body?  What would Jesus do?  Aren't we to try to do as He would do?  You have to answer that question yourself.


----------



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

*????*



Nimrod71 said:


> Does speeding harm the body?
> YES, if you try to hold a steady 60mph going through the Smoky Mountains.
> What would Jesus do?
> Actually he borrowed a donkey once, came into town, entered the temple, became angry, kicked over tables, and ran folks out with a whip. From mild to wild in a matter of minutes, but He is the boss.
> Aren't we to try to do as He would do?  You have to answer that question yourself.



Yes, we are to do as he teaches.
I Just want to hear the "verdict" from the professionals.


----------



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

*Hmmmm....*



Lowjack said:


> Yes it is a sin it is the 33rd commandment thou shalt not run thy camel faster than allowed on the way to the temple.LOL



Did you know that double hump camels are slower than single hump camels, but double humps are more comfortable.
I got this bit of info from a telemarketer that called me from Egypt.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

packrat said:


> But if someone does, is it a sin?



of course


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

and arkansas is the only state in the bible, gen. 8:13 and noah looked out of the  ark-and-saw


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 5, 2010)

packrat said:


> Old King Nebuchadnezzar was known for his road rage as he went after Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego in his Old Plymouth.
> 
> Daniel 3:13
> Then Nebuchadnezzar in his rage and FURY commanded to bring Shadrach, Meshach, and Abednego. Then they brought these men before the king.



Man, my Aunt had  a Plymouth Fury 3, drove it like an ol'lady and would never let me borrow it. 




Smart lady


----------



## River Rambler (Nov 5, 2010)

In the words of Monday night football.....

"COME ON MAAAAN!!!!"


----------



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

*?*



Swamp Runner said:


> Man, my Aunt had  a Plymouth Fury 3, drove it like an ol'lady and would never let me borrow it.
> Smart lady



Did it have the push-button gears? I drove a Plymouth Satellite and a Ford Torino Station wagon in drivers ed class in school. REAL STEEL


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 5, 2010)

Better yet, I think it is a sin to set the speed limit too low. I mean really, 45 on 4 lane?  Stupid if ya ask me.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 5, 2010)

packrat said:


> Did it have the push-button gears? I drove a Plymouth Satellite and a Ford Torino Station wagon in drivers ed class in school. REAL STEEL



i did not think they had cars when you went to school


----------



## packrat (Nov 5, 2010)

*Hmmmm....*



vanguard1 said:


> i did not think they had cars when you went to school



Oh yeah they had them, but first we had to walk to school, backwards, and barefooted, in the snow, toting coal buckets to town and bringing water back in them & it was up-hill both ways


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 6, 2010)

no way me too and i grew up in south Fl. and im 20min from s.c. and 25 min from n.c


----------



## packrat (Nov 6, 2010)

*yep*



vanguard1 said:


> no way me too and i grew up in south Fl. and im 20min from s.c. and 25 min from n.c



So you know the short-cut too


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 6, 2010)

packrat said:


> Did you know that double hump camels are slower than single hump camels, but double humps are more comfortable.
> I got this bit of info from a telemarketer that called me from Egypt.



Did you know you can't ride a triple hump camel ?


----------



## ronpasley (Nov 6, 2010)

Lowjack said:


> Yes it is a sin it is the 33rd commandment thou shalt not run thy camel faster than allowed on the way to the temple.LOL


----------



## Ronnie T (Nov 6, 2010)

I'm sure God would rather one of his children not be pulled over for purposely breaking the speed limit.

Here's a question:  

Because of your desire to be an example to all the world, could you begin to always abide by the posted speed limit????


----------



## lakelbr (Nov 6, 2010)

George Washington, Thomas Jefferson, et al, would have had a hard time.......

Romans 13
1LET EVERY person be loyally subject to the governing (civil) authorities. For there is no authority except from God [by His permission, His sanction], and those that exist do so by God's appointment.(A)
2Therefore he who resists and sets himself up against the authorities resists what God has appointed and arranged [in divine order]. And those who resist will bring down judgment upon themselves [receiving the penalty due them].


----------



## Israel (Nov 7, 2010)

have you ever asked the Lord about the laws of the land?
Does he tell you to obey them because he is so sure they are good?
Or are you completely free of them...except for the purpose of not giving offense?
How free do you believe you are? Are you free enough to restrain yourself...not out of fear...but just so those who are so convinced of the rightness of their laws will save them will not be offended.
Just so God can show them they don't even keep the law they try to hold you to.
No one will be able to respond to God of their own righteousness.


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Nov 7, 2010)

What if my speedometer does not work. How about if I don't buckle up. Do I really have to come to a complete stop?  Maybe we Christians should stop for yellow lights just to look compliant.


----------



## vanguard1 (Nov 8, 2010)

no you should just live like Christ and obey the law. instead of seeing how much you can get by with.

1 Peter 4:17 (King James Version)

 17For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God?


----------

